# [SOLVED] akt. libxcb i problem z gnome-settings-manager

## xfighterx

po aktualizacji libxcb jakos zaskakujaco krzaczy mi sie gnome.

wszystkie panele wyswietla mi poprawnie, w menu sa ikonki z tango, ale na pulpicie ani w katalogach ich nie ma, poza tym nautilus wyswietla sie jakos zaskakujaco - wyglada jak czysty gnome, albo Xy.Last edited by xfighterx on Mon Sep 14, 2009 9:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Belliash

no i co tam jest niby nie tak?  :Neutral: 

----------

## Pryka

Hm... kolega czytał komentarze po aktualizacji? Raczej nie... 

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/libxcb-1.4-upgrade-guide.xml#doc_chap1

ps. Swoją drogą też nie wiem co na tym zdjęciu jest nie tak...

----------

## xfighterx

coz.. linux mnie po raz kolejny zaskoczyl.. po 2 reboocie wszystko wyglada jak wygladalo.

sadze ze mozna zamknac, albo nawet usunac.

dzieki za szybka odpowiedz.

ps. mana o updacie libxcb znalazlem dopiero jak sie pol systemu wywalilo. mogliby jakos ostrzegac.

----------

## Belliash

 :Laughing: 

----------

## Pryka

 *Quote:*   

> ps. mana o updacie libxcb znalazlem dopiero jak sie pol systemu wywalilo. mogliby jakos ostrzegac.

 

Fail...   :Shocked:   toć ostrzegają... tylko trzeba czytać komentarze po aktualizacji.... w ogóle trzeba czytać...

----------

## Belliash

 *Pryka wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   ps. mana o updacie libxcb znalazlem dopiero jak sie pol systemu wywalilo. mogliby jakos ostrzegac. 
> 
> Fail...    toć ostrzegają... tylko trzeba czytać komentarze po aktualizacji.... w ogóle trzeba czytać...

 

daj spokoj ... niektorzy jeszcze nie dojrzeli do tej dystrybucji  :Wink: 

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Dość bezsensowna dyskusja się zrobiła. Zamykam.

----------

